# mailto: problem mit thunderbird



## acidvega80 (24. April 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem ich gebe per php script einen Link mit "mailto:" aus der aus einer selection meherer bcc enthält 

<a href="mailto:typ@mailde?bcc=test@test.de&bcc=günther@test.de"> mailen </a> 

wenn jetzt auf diesen geklickt wird öfnet thunderbird mir das ensprecxhende fenster und schreibt auch die adressen richtig hin, ausser den günther wobei ich schon probiert habe das ü durch ein %F6 zu ersetzen was aber nicht funktioniert. Währe nett wenn mir mal jemand sagen könnte wie ich das anstelle.


----------



## Layna (25. April 2007)

Wird der günter gar nicht oder ohne ü gesetzt?
Wenn er ohne ü ist versuch mal das ü mit 
	
	
	



```
&uuml;
```
 zu ersetzen, vielleicht mag er dann?
Ist aber nur 'ne Vermutung.


----------



## acidvega80 (25. April 2007)

Danke für die antwort, aber......


mhh... imprinzip geht das wenn man nur den mailto: befehll benutzt ohne ?bcc= im mailto kann ich ü oder &uuml; schreiben das ist egal dann funktionierts, aber im bcc funktioniert keines von beiden bei selfhtml stand was davon das ich %FC benutzen soll, was aber garnicht funktioniert nicht bei mailto und nicht im bcc hier mal zum selbst ausprobieren.


```
<a href="mailto:günther@gmx.net?bcc=günther@gmx.net">guenther</a><br />
<a href="mailto:g&uuml;nther@gmx.net?bcc=g&uuml;nther@gmx.net">guenther</a><br />
<a href="mailto:g%FCnther@gmx.net&bcc=g%FCnther@gmx.net">guenther</a><br />
```

ich hab keine ahnung was ich da machen soll.


----------

